# custom tags - dynamische Attributwerte



## mox (21. Aug 2006)

Hi,

ich habe gerade meinen ersten Custom-Tag erstellt und funktioniert auch.
Was mir jetzt noch fehlt, ist den Inhalt der Attribute dynamisch mit Werten zu füllen.
Also so ungefähr meine ich das:


```
<%
int i = 5;
%>
<ct:myTag  id="i">
```

Das ganze funktioniert so ja nicht, weil "i" und nicht 5 als
Parameter übergeben wird.
Geht denn sowas ?

Dank und Gruss
Mox


----------



## clemson (21. Aug 2006)

probier mal mittels


```
String id = ... ; // id bekommt in deinem fall den wert "i"
Object o = pageContext.getAttribute( id );
```

auf die variable zuzugreifen...


es muß auch 
	
	
	
	





```
<rtexprvalue>true</rtexprvalue>
```
 in deiner tld bei dem attribut *id* angegeben werden


----------



## mox (21. Aug 2006)

ja klappt 

also man muss zu den Attributen in der tld-Datei hinzufuegen:

```
<rtexprvalue>true</rtexprvalue>
```

dann die entsprechende _set()_-Methode in der Tag-Klasse
erzeugen und dann klappt


```
<% int i =5; %>
<ct:myTag  id="<%=i %>">
```


Thx.


----------

